# Help with Clown Costume



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm trying to build something similar to a Night Terrors Wares the Clown or this one from Fearscape :

YouTube- NEW 2010 CHUNK THE CLOWN JUMBO COSTUME FROM WWW.FEARSCAPESTUDIOS.COM

YouTube- Wares the Evil Clown Professional Halloween Theme Park Costume

I would just buy one but Wares is 400.00 and Chunk is 1500.00 and my total build budget is 2500.00.. :/ It looks easy enough to do..I just want to know if anyone can tell me exactly how the head attaches, what the under body looks like and how it fits. I think the hands go into the arms at the elbow on Chunk..on Wares they are just extended arms. 

Anyone have some tips ?


----------



## thathalloweenguy (Jun 21, 2010)

I was just starting the process of a build of a Fearscape look alike. I bought the mask a couple of years ago and haven't been able to put anything together yet. I did a couple of rudimentary drawings of what I thought needed to be done for the skeleton of the beast. I will make them a little easier to view and PM them to you later. It might be fun to attack this build at the same time. If you are like me, You need a slight competition to get things going! Look for the artwork in 24 to 48 hours. If I build it, it will not even make a dent in the $2500 budget you have planned. Heck my whole budget is around $25 bucks. That includes the before and after haunt party as well as a box of wine


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm thinking at least 150-200.00 myself..but that's mask, material for the outfit, ect..

The Wares would be the easier of the two to build I'm thinking...oversized costume, reacher-type hands made from foam that are simply held by the actor, and the shoulder pads/head. 

One of the most difficult pieces of both for me so far is the head. It seems to move around as the actor moves and isn't actually attached to the shoulder padding. How to do it ? My latest idea was to get a bike helmet, stuff the mask til solid and then somehow attach it to the helmet. 

I'm thinking for the mask I might use one of Bump's Killer Klowns..if I go for the fat clown look like with Fearscapes I could use Fatso..if I go with Wares I could use Klownzilla...which is the idea I'm leaning more toward..maybe add some faux chains to his arms like he broke loose.. ;D


----------



## darkpenguincowboy (Sep 28, 2008)

What you need to do is look up one of the numerous threads on Stalkabouts. There are several about grim reapers, but I swear to goodness that I saw a thread either on here, or a link somewhere to a person that did a version of that jumbo guy! He did a typical stalkabout with a hoopskirt type thing for the waist. As far as a quick answer for the head, you would connect the head to the shoulders with a pivoting camera mount, and a solid bar that connected to that that runs down to a helmet to track your head movements. Again, hope this helps


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks for the help, I'll have a look around then. 

The camera mount setup seems expensive and maybe weighty ?


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

Can anyone take me some pics of how the Wares the Clown costume actually fits around the wearer's head and neck ?


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

i got the wares the clown costume, its in the attic tho,,if i have time this weekend ill take some pics http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-costume-ideas/61912-creature-reacher-vs-night-terror.html


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

That would be great and much appreciated ! ;D

Where did you find your Wares for 249.00 at ? Horrordome seems to be the only place they are in stock right now and their price is 299.99 .


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

you owe me a beer if your ever in fla,,that attic is HOT the velcro attaches under the chin,,i have more pics if you need them,, i got it 3? yrs ago , i did a web search and im not seeing many now

(ADMIN NOTE: Picture removed by request of TheHorrorDome as they claim that posting the picture was a violation of copyright.)


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

here is the arm ,, and the arm size relative to the head


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

Totally..you def got one when I'm there next .. 

These help a LOT ! It looks like it's made pretty easily, not a whole lot to it..and you actually look through the mask ? I would never have thought that...I guess the material that makes the neck ruffle is see-through ?

Do you have a shot of the head interior so I can see where every thing attaches and what it's stuffed with ?

Not many masks have that added length of latex for the neck and shoulders...I wonder if one could just glue the collar to the mask and that would cover the actor's head..so the longer latex wouldn't be needed ?


It looks like the hardest part will be the costume..maybe I'll take a hint from Gore Galore and just use something like a cloak instead.


You don't happen to have a video of you in the costume do you ? I can only find the horrordome one and the actor in it looks a bit too short really and doesn't put the costume through it's paces well. 


I doubt I will find one for the reduced price I'm looking for..perhaps Horrorodome is the only place to get them now.


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

those two holes in the bottom of the mask are the eyeholes the inside of the mask has foam inside


(ADMIN NOTE: Picture removed by request of TheHorrorDome as they claim that posting the picture was a violation of copyright.)


----------

